# home check



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

What do they check for in a home check?? What questions do they ask too?? 
Thanks


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

kareng said:


> What do they check for in a home check?? What questions do they ask too??
> Thanks


I do home checks now just started its really just a friendley chat and look at your garden that it is all fenced of on your dog wont escape and what hours do you work and do you see to your dog at lunch time or will it be left all day.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

staflove said:


> I do home checks now just started its really just a friendley chat and look at your garden that it is all fenced of on your dog wont escape and what hours do you work and do you see to your dog at lunch time or will it be left all day.


Starlove is absolutely right, but then she would be if she is a home checker 

When we adopted our 2 cats from the RSPCA, we were asked lots of questions and the lady inspected where they would be living, and had a good look around our garden.

She really was extremely nice - clip board and all 
Perhaps you will get starlove :wink::001_tongue:


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> Starlove is absolutely right, but then she would be if she is a home checker
> 
> When we adopted our 2 cats from the RSPCA, we were asked lots of questions and the lady inspected where they would be living, and had a good look around our garden.
> 
> ...


hehe they might get me, but im nice im sure things will go ok


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks, 

We have just moved into our new house. Its set on an acre of land which is pretty nice! Coming from a smallish 2bed apartment to a nice big house in the country is very nice indeed! 
The house has concrete to the rear, a fenced grassy area to the side, and tarmac on the front, with a dog run/pen thing attached to the side of the garage. 
Are they really fussy with checks? The only thing we dont have is a gate. the driveway is very very long, and dont think it would be much of an issue putting a gate up if required. 
What do they think about working hours etc? We own our own business so taking a dog to work wouldnt be an issue, and work is only 7miles from the house, so popping home wouldnt be an issue either!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

kareng said:


> thanks,
> 
> We have just moved into our new house. Its set on an acre of land which is pretty nice! Coming from a smallish 2bed apartment to a nice big house in the country is very nice indeed!
> The house has concrete to the rear, a fenced grassy area to the side, and tarmac on the front, with a dog run/pen thing attached to the side of the garage.
> ...


Sounds to me which ever dog you get will be a happy one your house and land sounds great and taking the dog to work with you when ever you can will be good dont worry about it im sure everything will go fine have you got a home check aranged, i think you will pass with no problems at all and if you do have to leave the dog for a couple of hours your only 7 miles away keep us updated you wil be fine


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

i went to the local dogstrust and love a couple of the dogs there. The lady i was talking to advised us against getting a dog for a few weeks until we are settled into the new house which is wise. We will prob get a dog after xmas because we will be going across to scotland over xmas to see my parents so wouldnt be fair leaving a dog not long after you get it!! 
How long is the process from seeing the dog you want, to actually getting it?
There is a 5yr old german shepherd cross i want. Lovely looking dog. OH wants a puppy though. I want a rescue dog. Dunno what to do. 

On another note, whats it like getting a dog from a local council pound?? Or is it best getting from the likes of the dogs trust/rspca etc?


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

kareng said:


> i went to the local dogstrust and love a couple of the dogs there. The lady i was talking to advised us against getting a dog for a few weeks until we are settled into the new house which is wise. We will prob get a dog after xmas because we will be going across to scotland over xmas to see my parents so wouldnt be fair leaving a dog not long after you get it!!
> How long is the process from seeing the dog you want, to actually getting it?
> There is a 5yr old german shepherd cross i want. Lovely looking dog. OH wants a puppy though. I want a rescue dog. Dunno what to do.
> 
> On another note, whats it like getting a dog from a local council pound?? Or is it best getting from the likes of the dogs trust/rspca etc?


Getting one after xmas sounds good, if ya getting from dogs tust you have to go have a meeting and walk the dog 3 times before you can take it home, i have just rescued a pound dog he was picked up by the warden and a charity were paying for emergency boarding or they get PTS hes a staffy and hes such a cuddle monster you can take them straight away some pounds do home checks and others dont but then you pay a donation.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

kareng said:


> thanks,
> 
> We have just moved into our new house. Its set on an acre of land which is pretty nice! Coming from a smallish 2bed apartment to a nice big house in the country is very nice indeed!
> The house has concrete to the rear, a fenced grassy area to the side, and tarmac on the front, with a dog run/pen thing attached to the side of the garage.


Karen, will you adopt meee. Your house sounds lovely


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

lol, sure come on over  
Would you rather to sleep in the pen outside, or a basket in the utility room  

Its a nice house, last night was the 2nd night we stayed there,and woke up this morning to a lot of snow!! Pretty cool. Its such a novelty living there as the apartment was right in the city centre overlooking the shops etc, so was always noisy. 
this house is way out in the country. lovely house


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> Karen, will you adopt meee. Your house sounds lovely


No nina she shes adopting me i love ireland but cos i like you you can come with me


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

If you get one from the dogs trust etc. they usually asess their behavior. I think if you get one from the dog pound you need to take someone with you who knows a lot about dogs and can suss out its' charactor. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends who they are checking for - I have home checked for several and depending on the dog the criterea may vary - for example rehoming a dog that suffers anziety problems and has bneverr lived with cats or children has different needs to other dogs. 

But basically if is pretty straighforward - basically checking that you live where you say yoo do, where the dog will sleep/live, who he will be sharing is home with and how long he will be left alone.

regards
sue


----------

